# Making Rub's?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am interested to learn how to make my own Rub's, I have read through Dom's guide and found it enlightning and I think i could give it a go, I just have a few questions.

Where to buy the wire mesh, tags etc? Is there a website you can order it cheaply from? I know where to get the boxes  
If people know a good supplier of water bottles, bowls, wheels etc, that would be cool too.

Also, I'm not overly keen on the idea of using a soldering iron if i'm honest. What other ways is there to cut the sections from the boxes and make the holes etc?

Any tips would be very helpful!

Willow xx


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought a roll of 6mm square wire from the internet (ebay) for £36, but you can buy if by the sheet from places like wicks for about £5. Tags I got from B&Q for £2 per 200


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hubby made my rubs for me, the wire came from a garden centre down the road from us as B&Q, focus and wickes never had the right size wire the gauge was too wide at these places. It came in sheets and Kev managed to get 3 rubs out of a sheet with he reckons enough wire in a sheet for a total of 5 rubs per sheet. The souldering iron came from B&Q and the cable ties cames from wilkinsons. Kev reckons that a soldering iron is probably the best way to cut a rub as the plastic might split if cut another way.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I found this:

http://www.meshdirect.co.uk/Wire-Mesh-6mm-x-6mm-Holes-1-4-inch-x-1-4-inch-c-25.html

Is that a good price do you think?

Willow xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You have to add £6.99 for delivery onto that price. I think the sheets from Wickes are £4 something each, they must be about a metre, so the price is similar.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The nearest Wickes to us is two buses away, so i'm liking the delivery idea hehee

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

we mask ours up with masking tape as a guide, then cut the front and lid out using a dremmel, all holes for zippy clips are done with a drill, 1 of the smallest drill bits and a slightly bigger hole for the bottle. we buy clear or white zippy clips from screwfix and we buy the smallest hole wire from a place called spr for £15 a roll thats made over 20 rubs and we still have loads left x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I had wondered how you had cut those lines so straight! lol

Though i doubt i'll ever be as good as you at making rub's!

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

not me im afraid..
mums chief rub maker


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Your Mum is very clever 

Willow xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

We made our very first RUB by cutting the plastic and yes it did break and kinda splinter in places so the next one Mum is going to use a soldering iron to cut. I have a 64ltr im converting this week anyone got any idea how much wire that will need roughly speaking ?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We have 64l Rub's and you will need 33 x 57cm of mesh ( just measured it  )

Anyone got pic's of there converted RUB's?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I need three of those! LOL At least, and probably more in the distant future, but not yet.
Determined to keep this mousery small and focused (As much as I can)

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ive got some pics of ours ill dig them out later


----------



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

I converted my first two RUB's last night, and I have to say, what a palava!!!! :shock:

I used a soldering iron to make holes in the lid, and then a jigsaw to to cut the lid off. The first one was fine, but the jigsaw obviously makes the plastic melt, so the cut out bit of the lids gets kind of stuck in although it's cut out, and when I pushed it out i wasn't that careful, so the plastic splintered a bit. It was still usable though.

I got my teenage son to help with all the tie wraps, it was soul destroying! 

One question though. I got my mesh from B&Q and the holes are 13mm x 13mm. Will the mice escape from that?! :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes they probably will. If they can squeeze their head out, they'll get their body out generally. Ideally mouse mesh needs to be less than 8mm square, preferably 5 or 6mm. You could attach another sheet of 13mm mesh over the top, off-set so that you end up with four 6.5mm x 6.5mm squares to every one 13mm square.

Sarah xxx


----------



## midori (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou very much. I'll probably do that, as it's a nightmare to get things, even delivered, over here. (Northern Ireland)

I have rats to, the mesh I have will be fine for them, thankfully!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok...silly question...what are RUB's??

I do know a local stock shop that has everything from fine mouse mesh to heavy duty mesh.
I'm always up for a DIY project  .


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

> Ok...silly question...what are RUB's??


Really Useful Boxes (A brand of plastic storage box)


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

OH...Gotcha!

In that case I have made a really nice colony tub and a convertable nursery tub. A second level can be added as the pups open their eyes and begin exploring  .


----------

